# 35mm in Holga 120



## CharlieZ (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, I just finished a roll of 35mm in a 120 format camera called a Holga. I was wondering if anyone knew of a place I could get this developed? It can't really be done by a machine because the holes on top of the film need to be developed too. 

Thanks


----------



## usayit (Jun 9, 2009)

Cross posted:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/film-discussion-q/167763-35mm-holga-120-a.html

<please don't>


----------

